
Facebook adds video search to combat original content sharing decline - prostoalex
http://techcrunch.com/2016/04/07/facebook-video-search/
======
magicalist
Hopefully this will make it easier for people to find their videos that have
been reuploaded and take them down.

Really annoying to constantly see videos in my feed that are just blurry,
partially cropped copies (what is this, VHS?) of videos from a great youtube
channel with no attribution and no context.

When this whole controversy came up last summer and fall, it was said there
would be easy ways for viewers to flag videos (since the original creators
have no way of finding arbitrary uploads of their videos), but I can find no
way of doing that. Maybe this will help on the other side, at least.

~~~
minimaxir
That's impractical. No one can check for video theft 24/7, and by the time a
video would be taken down by Facebook staff anyways, the damage would be done.

If Facebook offered an API for Video Search, that would be different, but
Facebook's depreciation of APIs that can pull data from arbitrary profiles
makes that hard. (you _could_ scrape the Pages of likely suspects though.)

~~~
minikites
YouTube's ContentID seems to work? Or am I misunderstanding the issue?

~~~
minimaxir
On YouTube, ContentID can only be used by the big publishers, not the little
guy whose videos are getting stolen.

Facebook is 10x worse as you might expect.

~~~
sp332
Anyone can register content with the ContentID database and choose to remove
or put ads on any matching videos. Big players have access to delete any video
they want from YouTube.

------
simula67
> While people are sharing plenty of news, they’re posting less photos and
> status updates about their own lives.

Facebook seems to have become this battleground for status. People post to
Facebook when they :

a) are travelling to some exotic or foreign locations

b) got admissions to prestigious schools or got amazing jobs

c) had a pretty picture of themselves taken

d) are outraged by some social injustice

etc

When I meet past friends who are going through a slump in their life I am
reminded how little I know what is happening to them. They would have stopped
posting to Facebook a long time ago. The site offers less human connection
these days.

~~~
johnchristopher
> a) are travelling to some exotic or foreign locations

> b) got admissions to prestigious schools or got amazing jobs

> c) had a pretty picture of themselves taken

What do you mean by `photos and status updates about their own lives` if these
points don't match that description ?

~~~
derefr
Those points are certainly a _subset_ of "photos and status updates", but
they're a very unrepresentative one, and one I personally prefer to avoid
consuming.

Ideally, what I want to get from people on Facebook is the kind of 'candid'
talk I would get if I were to take them out for drinks—because the people I
add to Facebook are exactly the people who I don't live close enough to to
take out for drinks.

Originally, this was what Facebook was actually used for—asynchronous
catching-up. In this it was contrasted against e.g. Twitter, which was much
more about broadcasting your "personal brand."

These days, I feel like the place to get what you used to get from Facebook is
Tumblr (at least for teenagers.) The same sort of "I'm going to sit here and
whine into a pipe; you can listen if you like; we can have a back-and-forth
running thread if we are all mutual friends" vibe of Facebook ca 2009.

~~~
randycupertino
From my view, here's how I'd break all the social networks out there down,
though I'm sure I'm missing some:

Linkedin: online resume

twitter: for people to broadcast clever witticisms, suck up to their
professional contacts, complain to brands. Very front line of "personal
brand." Seems like people have two twitters pretty often- one for random chat
about whatever and one "professional" one to push their career agendas.

facebook: bragbook for social striving/status updates of vacations, jobs, new
cars, cute kids, flattering photos. Also to cheer on and suck up to friends
and family/like their content. Getting more and more annoying lately with
political posts. Being able to block people from your newsfeed has helped with
this immensely.

instagram: more personal photos than facebook, less likely to be "friends"
with your boss etc, also less likely to be attached to your real name, so
easier to showcase your real personality/quirks. More artsy than facebook.

snapchat: original video content, people are more "real" than on facebook
because there is less perceived risk of people they know irl or professionally
finding them and seeing all their doofy posts. Here I am riding my bike, here
I am at the beach making a silly face, etc. People feel more free and less
worried about it hurting their careers. More fun than facebook with the facial
editing tools and stickers which seem really neat.

periscope: dunno, never used it but heard it's the hip new thing

about.me : I still don't understand this one. Guess it's supposed to be the
landing page for all your other social medias?

medium.com: starting to pick up lately, not just a place to write Open Letters
to Whoever anymore! Extension of personal brand for writers.

Path: dead

Google plus: annoying, stupid

Reddit: enjoy the anonymity, so refreshing after being forced to use the "real
you" constantly on facebook etc. Surprisingly intelligent discussion and
relevant content in the subs. Was actually recruited for a fantastic job off
of my reddit comment history of all things!

hackernews: kinda new, still learning the ropes around here but I've been
loving the intelligent discussions and learning a lot.

quora: Place to show off your smarts and push your personal brand. I am
actually really annoyed about this because I used to answer and ask a lot of
great questions on quora about embarrassing stuff (LOTR, Star trek, whatever)
and then all my coworkers and professional contacts started following on me
and now I feel very constrained on there.

any other thoughts?

~~~
krinchan
Reddit is a massively double edged sword. I hang out in some of the video game
subs like /r/3DS and /r/PS4. The communities there are nice and well
moderated.

Then there's /r/TheRedPill, /r/KotakuInAction, and several other bastions of
racism, homophobia, and misogyny. My personal use of the site makes for a
strange sort of dilemma. Unfortunately, the gaming subreddits are really the
best place to keep track of all the disparate news sources for my favored
platforms. :-/

------
joelrunyon
How has facebook not implemented their own version of Youtube's content ID
yet?

YouTube did that how many years ago & it seems like Facebook would have at
least the engineering capability to do that now.

I think you'd see a huge movement for them to do something like that if big
movie companies were having their stuff ripped & uploaded, but since it mostly
effects small players - it seems no one at FB really cares all that much :(

~~~
bigdubs
The cynical answer is that bookface is turning a blind eye to content theft
because they need the eyeballs on videos, regardless of their provenance. It
(theoretically) helps metrics and allows them to woo advertising money.

There is no proof of this, I'm sure a ContentID like system is prioritized or
even is implemented. Ultimately if you're a legitimate content producer,
having a system like this in place would only encourage you to use the
platform and it would have a net benefit to usage overall.

~~~
TheLogothete
I think it has more to do with forcing content creators to come, than with
beefing netrics up.

------
coroutines
Maybe I don't use Facebook enough but I find it really inconvenient to watch
any videos I'm not directly linked to.

If they show up among my friends' postings they're always pre-muted, so I miss
the first couple seconds as they autoplay and have to run it back after
unmuting.

Even if I wanted to watch videos, they're interspersed among all this social
crap - I'm not in the mood when I'm really only looking to get an idea of what
others are doing. Wish it were easy to filter content if you don't want to see
everything.

Anyway, I hate Facebook as much as the next guy - but this seems like an
obvious feature one would add, regardless of content sharing 'decline'.

